

Informed analysis of today's healthcare ruling - mkr-hn
http://www.scotusblog.com/2012/06/menu-of-todays-coverage/

======
dllthomas
tl;dr: The mandate is constitutional because the result of noncompliance is a
fine, which basically amounts to a tax, which congress can generally impose
all willy-nilly.

